# Xxxx Clone



## roverfj1200 (25/4/09)

I'm just a goo brewer but I do like my XXXX gold. Could do with a Kit and bits recipe for this. Done a search but found very little..

Thanks alot

Richard..


PS drunk posting do you do it...


----------



## Gavo (25/4/09)

I have a mate that does something close... well actually his wife brews it and he drinks it. All she does is a coopers larger kit + 500 grams of cane sugar + kit yeast made up to 23lt. I would use Dextrose at least, although cane sugar is used on XXXX Gold according to the label. Ferment it at 18 C and it will make an ok beer that can sit side by side with XXXX Gold. Not to my taste any more but still ok.

This mates wife does five of these at a time until they fill about 1400 stubbies and then let them sit and brew again when they get down to 400. They brew about every 8 - 10 months. So letting them age a little in the bottle works well also.


Cheers
Gavo


----------



## t_c (25/4/09)

I thought XXXX was a lager? 

maybe i'm wrong dunno?


----------



## seemax (26/4/09)

Just did a very quick partial few days ago for the in-laws, something along the lines of a XXXX, recipe from memory is...

Coopers Light malt can
2kg pils grain
0.1kg crystal
0.2kg wheat
0.2kg carapils
0.25kg dex

Cluster hops (60min, 15min, 5min) up to 25IBU (supposedly what they use, but PoR would do the trick for that 'aussie' flavour).

SafLager W34/70 (or could use S189 or S-23 maybe)
Primary 10 days @ 11C, then lager for 4 weeks.

I'll let you know how it turns out !!


----------



## Gavo (26/4/09)

t_c said:


> I thought XXXX was a lager?
> 
> maybe i'm wrong dunno?



Yep it is. While the coopers larger tin is packaged with an ale yeast it is an easy way to make a comparable if not better beer with it. When I got back into HB'ing using kits, this was my kit of choice. 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clarkey7 (26/4/09)

roverfj1200 said:


> I'm just a goo brewer but I do like my XXXX gold. Could do with a Kit and bits recipe for this. Done a search but found very little..



Richard,

In 2005 their were homebrew kits released as Castlemaine Perkins Lager (XXXX). If you can still get them, maybe you could give them a try. I see you're from Brisbane, give the guys at Brewers Choice a call, they'll sort you out.

Linky

I did one as a mid-strength for one of my home brew parties back then...

It was just the tin, 500g dextrose, 150g Cornsyrup (must have been left over) and a Cluster hop teabag into the fermentor.

OG 1030, FG, 1008, 23L. approx 3.4% if you add .5% for bottling sugar.

From memory it went down pretty well. My notes say fermented at 16-20 - I assume with the kit yeast as I didn't record anything else.

Good Luck,

PB
:chug:


----------



## adam (26/4/09)

morgans make a gold clone. 

http://www.morgansbrewing.com.au/productDe...eenslander+Gold

i havent tried it but it is worth a look. 

cheers adam


----------



## happy benno (26/4/09)

adam said:


> morgans make a gold clone.
> 
> http://www.morgansbrewing.com.au/productDe...eenslander+Gold
> 
> ...




Yes my mate made this one and it was a good drop, nothing like XXXX gold but a nice mid strength beer.

cheers Benno


----------



## roverfj1200 (26/4/09)

Thanks everyone

Will give the Qlder gold a go..


----------

